# Sewer tape to push camera?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Have a few jobs for a complex coming up where I need to push my camera out to 100-150' in 3' and 4', all cast iron through quite a few bends. From experience, I know this will be taxing on my camera push rod. Am thinking of using a sewer tape to push the camera out.

But I've never used a sewer tape, what thickness and width would be the best to push out 100'? Another option...electritions fiberglass pushrod? would they be flexible enough to go through 1/4 bends?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Ben, why don't you just put a rear flush nozzle on your jetter and tape the jetter hose to the push rod about 10' back from the camera head? You can even buy jetter nozzles that are designed to hold a push rod.

The last time I ran into that problem I was working with a buddy who had a 65 gpm 2000 psi jetter on site. We taped it up and went the distance with no problems at all.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

We have augered where we want the camera to gothen drop a rope in a CO or fixture and get the rope bound in the auger. Pull the rope back with the cable and attachto camera


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Have a few jobs for a complex coming up where I need to push my camera out to 100-150' in 3' and 4', all cast iron through quite a few bends. From experience, I know this will be taxing on my camera push rod. Am thinking of using a sewer tape to push the camera out.
> 
> But I've never used a sewer tape, what thickness and width would be the best to push out 100'? Another option...electritions fiberglass pushrod? would they be flexible enough to go through 1/4 bends?


You are welcome to borrow my 325' SeeSnake plus.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> We have augered where we want the camera to gothen drop a rope in a CO or fixture and get the rope bound in the auger. Pull the rope back with the cable and attachto camera


I don't understand, could you explain in a little more detail?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have had good luck taping it to my 11/16 cable and pushing both in. The jetter seems the best if the pipe is rough. We would record on the way out, at least the customer copy, so the pic would not be shaky.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Electricians duct rodder is the best choice with a push sewer camera. Always keep one on the truck just for these jobs.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Cuda said:


> Electricians duct rodder is the best choice with a push sewer camera. Always keep one on the truck just for these jobs.


What size do you use? 
I would think 3/8..


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I think even with a 1" sewer tape the bends are going to be the kicker, lot of drag.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I don't understand, could you explain in a little more detail?


Auger from where you want to drop the camera in. Auger past the point you want to inspect to the next co or access. It takes some doing but drop a rope in and get a little tangle on the cable. A retriever works well (remember some hook in reverse). Pull cable back out and rope in (make sure you have enough rope. Now attach camera to rope a few feet behind head and you can gently pull the rope and pull the camera in.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have also done the above to put a jetter in a line with no access where I needed it! We took care of a flavoring facility for a while and the lines would fill with a sugar and grease mixture, we used to go in once a year and spend all weekend getting a jetter and camera into hard to access places.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

rusak said:


> What size do you use?
> I would think 3/8..


I have the 3/8" and 1/4" and use the 1/4" most jobs, sometimes the 1/4" is even a little too stiff.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here you go a jetter nozzle that you can clamp your camera to. http://www.eplsolutions.net/Jet_Sonde_Carriers_files/JetCam.pdf

http://www.eplsolutions.net/Jet_Sonde_Carriers.html


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Here too.

This is what we have it works but scares me because the camera head is so far up.

http://www.jetterdepot.com/nozzles.html


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Here too.
> 
> This is what we have it works but scares me because the camera head is so far up.
> 
> http://www.jetterdepot.com/nozzles.html


I like the ESP Soultions one better with it having an extra spring behind the mounting point.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cuda said:


> I have the 3/8" and 1/4" and use the 1/4" most jobs, sometimes the 1/4" is even a little too stiff.


thanks..I was thinking of getting the 3/8...to stiff in 3"? Where and why do you use the 1/4?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have also seen folks use a piece of 1/2" pex like a push rod. Actually it works pretty well


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> I have also seen folks use a piece of 1/2" pex like a push rod. Actually it works pretty well


How long u push that?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> thanks..I was thinking of getting the 3/8...to stiff in 3"? Where and why do you use the 1/4?


Yea I thought I needed at least 3/8 but the duct rodders are real stiff and to go around 90's or a few 45's the 1/4" is just fine. I use it on long camera runs with my 325ft seesnake or any problem line where the camera will not go easy. I just used it today on a sewer that had a hole on the bend and could not get past the damm hole, I used the duct rodder not to push but to pull back when I got to the hole. Kinda like working a puppet. Sometimes you have to come back out and tape it to the other side of the camera to manipulate what you want. And electicians conduit lube is great on the rod for long runs or multi bends


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> How long u push that?


I have only done it with short runs. 1 in particular the other day about 30' through 4 cast iron 90's on a 6" storm. Sounds easy but it took vegetable oil as lube and pex to push through these 90's. Cast is very abrasive particularly on storm when there is long periods of dry pipe and no grease from waste.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Cuda said:


> Yea I thought I needed at least 3/8 but the duct rodders are real stiff and to go around 90's or a few 45's the 1/4" is just fine. I use it on long camera runs with my 325ft seesnake or any problem line where the camera will not go easy. I just used it today on a sewer that had a hole on the bend and could not get past the damm hole, I used the duct rodder not to push but to pull back when I got to the hole. Kinda like working a puppet. Sometimes you have to come back out and tape it to the other side of the camera to manipulate what you want. And electicians conduit lube is great on the rod for long runs or multi bends


Where do you get the duct rodders? Sounds great!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> Where do you get the duct rodders? Sounds great!


You might not like the prices new 


http://www.linemen-tools.com/GMP_s/28.htm

GMP and condux seem to be the best ones. I did not buy the measured marked units because I have the seesnake for that.


----------

